# What to breed to my mack snow patternless



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Got another new addition at the weekend she wasnt planned, bought her well because I thought she was stunning. Just wondering if you could tell me which male she would best be paired up with and what the outcomes would be thank you.

Dont know if this matters but she isnt the usual white mack snow patternless she is quite dark in colour.









Availble males are as follows - SHCTB, poss Mack Snow Ghost with dorsal stripe, a tremper het raptor that visually everyone thinks is a Bell hybino, a jungle mack snow poss het tremper and a engima het bell


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Got another new addition at the weekend she wasnt planned, bought her well because I thought she was stunning. Just wondering if you could tell me which male she would best be paired up with and what the outcomes would be thank you.
> 
> Dont know if this matters but she isnt the usual white mack snow patternless she is quite dark in colour.
> 
> ...


Well, personally, as you have no other patternless, i would choose either mack snow ghost, jungle mack or enigma het bell.

Mack snow ghost (hypo) x Mack patternless will give 12.5% super snow hypo, 12.5% supersnow, 25% mack snow hypo, 25% mack snow, 12.5% hypo and 12.5% normal. All babies will be het patternless (If the jungle is het tremper the babies will be 50% het Tremper)

Jungle mack snow x mack snow patternless will give 25% supersnow, 50% Mack snow and 25% normal. All babies will be het patternless with varying amounts of abbarent patterning.

Enigma het bell x mack snow patternless will give 25% mack snow enigma, 25% mack snow, 25% enigma and 25% normal. All babies will be het patternless and 50% het bell.


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Mike you understand these things alot better than i do :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> Thanks Mike you understand these things alot better than i do :lol2:


My pleasure, that is only my opinion, nothing to stop you putting with the others :2thumb:


----------

